# Congrats Ranger!



## d12 (Aug 28, 2002)

I would like to say congrats to Ryan Nock on the release of his hardback.  Wow!

I would also like to say that I knew him and played at his table back when he was a nobody.  Sadly, I can't say that because he was already published then.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 28, 2002)

Well, it's just a little softcover book with a lot of typos.  But yeah, I'm proud of it.  I'm sure that future books from Nat20 will reach print (we're already gearing up for Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns), but all those were group efforts to write the text.  For Wild Spellcraft, the text was all mine.  It's my baby, and I'm terribly proud of it.

But if you want to hear me complain about a few things, email me in private  

Anyway, Ryan, I'm still relatively unknown.  Once one of the print versions of my books goes on people's top 10 lists, then I'll feel modestly famous.  So see, you got in under the wire.  

By the way, we start gaming next weekend.  I'm thinking of giving some of the PCs 'super powers.'  Everyone in the group seemed tickled that your visage made it into the book (even though it's a rough approximation).


----------

